# Cargo Companies In Riyadh



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking for any cargo companies that will ship from Riyadh to North America.

Everybody seems to ship to the Philippines, India, etc., but the US seems to be more difficult to find.

Anyone have any quality leads?


----------

